# Bragging contest: how TOUGH you're (with pics)



## Alexander Ivashkin (May 22, 2012)

There are some topics where people show off with pics of their bikes or a newly purchased item. But WHAT you ride and how much does it cost is totally irrelevant; HOW you ride is what's important! The MTBR adage "don't buy upgrades, ride up grades" is my new motto  And also my own: "ride it until it breaks, then (and only then) replace it!"

So let's start a thread to brag how TOUGH you are (with pics if possible; only personal accounts please!)

Starting with me:

My bike: mid-range hardtail with everything stock (except for the front brake, see my story #2).
Style: XC; would love to try AM/DH but local terrain is way too flat for that. Thus, no kewl jumping/flying pics - you're free to overbrag me with this 

1. I'm so TOUGH that I've managed to tear a chunk out of a saddle bag by the sheer downward force (failed to clear a hole properly with a rear wheel after a (botched) bunny hop). The force of impact was so immense that it also broke the bag's mounting plank (attached to the saddle's struts).
2. I'm so TOUGH that I've lost a braking pad from stock Hayes MX4. It was pushed out by the dirt!! "WTF? Why's my front brake is so ineffective? Most likely the dirt got between the pad and the disc&#8230;" - such were my thoughts during the ride. Only back at home I discovered the appalling truth! [no pic for this one, sorry]
No, I won't be buying pads for this subpar brake; will break the bank and go Avid BB7!
Right, here it is. Installed it (love the quick-dial adjustment and CPS positioning system!) and&#8230; I'm so TOUGH that I managed to ruin pads of my new brake on the first outing! (took me some time to figure out later why this super brake is not braking as efficiently as it should heh)
3. I tried to find a riding partner at a local MTB forum: "Looking for someone to accompany me in my hard rides through field/forest, at 6 mph average speed". Got a response: "6 mph? HARD?.. How long have you been riding mate?"
"Weeell, I'm so TOUGH I'm riding through the field and I mean it - literally through the unplowed grassy field bumping into mole holes and logs, with HR clocked at 175"
"Erm, not my cuppa tea mate, sorry&#8230;"
4. After finishing one of these sessions I escaped to the asphalt road leading home. After the off-road I braaped so hard and TOUGH that I speeded to and almost hit a car going in the same direction as me. The driver freaked out when he saw me in mirror and hit the pedal really hard, accelerating with tyres screeching.
5. I'm so TOUGH that when I had an OTB (was dead tired, didn't have enough strength to hop over a log), I hit the bar with an unprotected leg just an inch or two above the knee armour edge. Oh wait, this sounds more like an epic fail&#8230;
Ahem. Let us continue:
5. I'm so TOUGH that I carry Cold Steel Voyager XL with 6" blade as a self-defense weapon (no CCW in this damn country). Helped me once to scare away a pack of feral dogs!
6. I'm so TOUGH that trains honk as an encouragement when they see me battling marsh and dirt by the railroad.
7. Oh, THE dirt: I eat dirt for breakfast and drink muddy water with it. Rolling over it on stock semi-slick tyres (oh man this is really hard!! I have to admit to have finally ordered some meaty Maxxis tyres, now impatiently waiting for them)
8. And I wear leather combat boots while riding, not some fancy biking sneakers.

These (and some other) pics on Flickr: 
Flickr: Alexander Ivashkin's Photostream


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

thats tuff!


----------



## Gng (Apr 16, 2012)

I got an ouchy on my knee the other day,didn't cry though.


----------



## Alexander Ivashkin (May 22, 2012)

Wow, that's so super cool mate I envy you! 

Seriously though, it's easy to ridicule, but how about you actually write something and attach some kewl pics eh?..


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

I've seen brake pads like that before - where the guy was using a 6" rotor on a bike set up for 7" rotors (he swapped a damaged wheel & forgot to swap the rotor). Is that what happened?


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

Do what now? That is some crazy looking "mud"...cyclocross style:thumbsup:

Do they make those leather combat boots SPD compatible?


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

So, poor maintenance and riding wet, muddy trails makes you tough? Guess I'm a real pvssy then.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Stubborn, not tough*

I'm very stubborn, not tough. So I have never quit on a ride. Last week I did a solo 40 miles above the north rim of the Grand Canyon in potential hypothermia weather, cold and very windy.

Last summer on my first Tahoe ride of the season I had my worst fall ever only two miles into a 37 mile ride. I sprained both hands (couldn't shift with my left thumb), scraped up my left arm, split my shin open (which later required stitches), and cracked a rib. I finished the ride.


----------



## Scott the Great (Dec 29, 2009)

whodaphuck said:


> So, poor maintenance and riding wet, muddy trails makes you tough? Guess I'm a real pvssy then.


Yes. And also saying it with a sense of humor also makes him a good poster. I bet he hasn't shaved his legs either, and he prolly doesnt wear spandex - both of which are an outward manisfestation of internal pvssification. Spandex is for skanks! Combat boots and mud. TOUGH. I hope you had some ding-dongs and Slim-Jims in that seat bag.

I need to add some pics, but i snapped the rear cassette off my bike once. I was so proud, i took the broken cassette and fashioned a ghetto trophy out of it. Then i chugged a PBR and smashed the can against my head and punched a hole through space and time. PASSION.


----------



## Scott the Great (Dec 29, 2009)

Wherewolf said:


> I'm very stubborn, not tough.


I know you're stubborn and may want to disagree - but you're tough. i read that Grand Canyon ride report, and you're tough. Riding with a broken rib - TOUGH.


----------



## Alexander Ivashkin (May 22, 2012)

B-Mac said:


> I've seen brake pads like that before - where the guy was using a 6" rotor on a bike set up for 7" rotors (he swapped a damaged wheel & forgot to swap the rotor). Is that what happened?


Hmm nice guess!
But actually I replaced the whole brake, with the discs. I guess the pads were shaven off by abrasive mud (I shoulda bedded them properly on a somewhat drier day, but was too eager to ride!)


----------



## Alexander Ivashkin (May 22, 2012)

rydbyk said:


> Do they make those leather combat boots SPD compatible?


Ewww!!! Of course not!
Had I forgot to mention that I'm so TOUGH I only ride flats?


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

cmg71 said:


> thats tuff!


+1

.


----------



## Alexander Ivashkin (May 22, 2012)

whodaphuck said:


> So, poor maintenance and riding wet, muddy trails makes you tough? Guess I'm a real pvssy then.


Poor maintenance making you tough? Definitely not. It is stupid and makes you and your bike suffer 
I cleaned the bike thoroughly afterwards and even repacked the hubs with grease, just to be on the safe side.

Riding wet? Not at all, _per se_. Attacking mud on stock semi-slick tyres?.. HELL YEAH. Damn it was really, really hard, with wheels slipping (couldn't even climb a long but mild incline) and the bike weighing about twice its usual. My arms ached later from hoisting it up the stairs at home.
In fact, I'd readily trade that mud to some nice gnarly desert trail!

Are you being a pvssy because you don't ride like me? Absolutely not. I'd really love to read a story of you jumping over the rock garden or getting some air time or hauling the mail at 40 mph on a dusty, neat trail! _"One condition: it had to be amazing"_


----------



## MattC555 (Mar 24, 2011)

Scott the Great said:


> ...Then i chugged a PBR and smashed the can against my head and punched a hole through space and time. PASSION.


Quote of the Day! :thumbsup:


----------



## Alexander Ivashkin (May 22, 2012)

Wherewolf said:


> Last summer on my first Tahoe ride of the season I had my worst fall ever only two miles into a 37 mile ride. I sprained both hands (couldn't shift with my left thumb), scraped up my left arm, split my shin open (which later required stitches), and cracked a rib. I finished the ride.


Oi mate that's just crazy!! That's what I was hoping to hear and see when I started this thread 
You're TOTALLY TOUGH, I'll grant you that! Even considering cheating with the codeine 
(just kidding; must've been really painful...)

Love the scenery pics, too, they're fantastic!


----------



## Alexander Ivashkin (May 22, 2012)

Scott the Great said:


> I hope you had some ding-dongs and Slim-Jims in that seat bag.


Slim-Jims?.. I've had there a piece of raw meat ready to be gnawed!



Scott the Great said:


> I need to add some pics, but i snapped the rear cassette off my bike once. I was so proud, i took the broken cassette and fashioned a ghetto trophy out of it.


Really?.. Wow. That's pretty rough eh!



Scott the Great said:


> Then i chugged a PBR and smashed the can against my head and *punched a hole through space and time*. PASSION.


  

Oh don't even get me started on this... I'm so TOUGH that I know "the time can be re-written"! Because, you see, "the time is just a ball of wibbly-wobbly time-whime stuff"


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

If you really want to be tough you need to ride a rigid single speed with those combat boots!


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

Im so tough I was able to get to this point of the thread without hanging myself. I want my 1 min back.


----------



## Goodbarsix (May 11, 2009)

I'm so tough that I go on long gravel rides just to $hit in a new place!


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm so tough, I sleep with a night light. Not because I'm scarred of the dark, because the dark is scarred of me.

Sent from my tough hands while standing up because my balls are just that big.


----------



## FujNoob (Dec 20, 2009)

To see true toughness one only need stand outside the doors listed in the link below and quietly watch the patients that go in and out.

Cancer Treatment Center, Cancer Prevention in Atlanta | Winship Cancer

I sleep next to one tonight and I guarantee what she has been through over the last year will redefine any ideas anyone has about tough.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

none of my rides are under thirty miles anymore tough...with a forty plus and a thirty plus back to back...


----------



## jomissa (Apr 18, 2004)

*Tough as a Mudder*

Hell Yeah


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

I once zipped _*it*_ up after taking a leak and didn't cry... that much. Don't have any pics though. Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*You're a pvssy. I'll show you tough*

My best friend has stage 4b Large Cell Lymphoma. The only treatment is a stem cell and bone marrow transplant. There's a 10% chance that she'll live through the transplant because there's not a DNA match in the national bone marrow data base.

She's my hero. She's smiling, despite her slim odds. She's a tough mother fücker. You're a püssy. Kris Miner


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Ken in KC said:


> My best friend has stage 4b Large Cell Lymphoma. The only treatment is a stem cell and bone marrow transplant. There's a 10% chance that she'll live through the transplant because there's not a DNA match in the national bone marrow data base.
> 
> She's my hero. She's smiling, despite her slim odds. She's a tough mother fücker. You're a püssy. Kris Miner


Winner, /thread.


----------



## FirefighterMTN (Feb 6, 2012)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Winner, /thread.


Yep, Ken's wife wins!

Close the thread!


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

I got shot
http://forums.mtbr.com/rider-down-injuries-recovery/gunshot-mnt-biking-injuries-worse-caution-graphic-images-792365.html


----------



## danmanholl (Jan 13, 2012)

Facebook

After this insane crash (the small scratches that make a cross with the big one that i got from going off the side of the mountain and landing in a tree with male areas on a branch) i then proceeded to crash off a sketchy jump and get the very big scratch. After all this I rode back to the car.


----------



## danmanholl (Jan 13, 2012)

she destroys me though for sure!!!!


----------



## crazy03 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm so tough I killed a roadie one time for not returning a wave. That's just how I roll, I guess.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

I believe this thread was started in jest....
Ken, your friend is definately tuff, and I hope her tuffness will outlast the Lymphoma, best wishes to her.

now to continue with the thread...............
Im an Australian (from the tropics) now living in Switzerland (bloody cold), I used to ride dirt bikes but now ride a mtb, I posted the following on a Aussie dirt bike site when I was told mtb'ers were pussies compared to dirt bikers;



by me on another site said:


> bluerider said:
> 
> 
> > Its also widely recognized by people in the Moto community that people in the Mtb community are soft cocks and need to HTFU :grinning-
> ...


so all that makes me feel a little bit tuff :thumbsup:


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Yep... My bad...*



cmg71 said:


> I believe this thread was started in jest....


You're right. Tough couple of weeks and my nerves are a bit raw. I'm sorry for acting like a dick.

Ken


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

sometimes i get in e fights on mtbr and win. supa tuff.


----------



## Jack Archer (Aug 5, 2011)

How tough am I? HOW TOUGH AM I?! I had a bowl of nails for breakfast. Without any milk.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Ken in KC said:


> You're right. Tough couple of weeks and my nerves are a bit raw. I'm sorry for acting like a dick.
> 
> Ken


its all cool Ken, you in no way acted like a dick,
hang in there mate :thumbsup:


----------



## TreksterFueleX (Jul 28, 2009)

Damn Shekky, your quite the beast. Kind of ridiculous to see distances and elevation gains like those. Props.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

TreksterFueleX said:


> Damn Shekky, your quite the beast. Kind of ridiculous to see distances and elevation gains like those. Props.


thanks! i go far but i think i'm kind of slow...


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

When I was 24 I pulled my own wisdom tooth. Primary tool was a screwdriver.

Nobody who heard about that ever messed with me.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

Ken in KC said:


> My best friend has stage 4b Large Cell Lymphoma. The only treatment is a stem cell and bone marrow transplant. There's a 10% chance that she'll live through the transplant because there's not a DNA match in the national bone marrow data base.
> 
> She's my hero. She's smiling, despite her slim odds. She's a tough mother fücker. You're a püssy. Kris Miner


I put my dna in the bone marrow data base 2 weeks ago, I hope e v e r y o n e
does.

https://www.dkmsamericas.org/register

god speed ken, hope someone turns up with a match


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Hutch3637 said:


> I'm so tough, I sleep with a night light. Not because I'm scarred of the dark, because the dark is scarred of me.
> 
> Sent from my tough hands while standing up because my balls are just that big.


XLNT dude! Moar rep 4 ya when I can!


----------



## Alexander Ivashkin (May 22, 2012)

borbntm said:


> If you really want to be tough you need to ride a rigid single speed with those combat boots!


I actually did this for years as a kid/teen! Yeah, it was tough, but not as much fun as an MTB, especially when me dad chided me for damage 
I managed to break the frame in its lowest point (connecting to the crank housing); my dad had to find a welder to fix it.
Also, it had rear drum brake activated by back-pedalling; the brake drum is fixed to a strut by a thick piece of steel. I bent and damaged it beyond repair. Several times&#8230;

So yes, I was under impression that I'm tough and MTBs are for sissies: so many gears, easy to pedal over any terrain&#8230; Well the first outing on a new bike was tiring like Hell ))


----------



## Alexander Ivashkin (May 22, 2012)

shekky said:


> none of my rides are under thirty miles anymore tough...with a forty plus and a thirty plus back to back...


Yeah that's rather decent buddy!

Adding to your overall toughness is the screenshot of browser pages:

*"Man accused of eating wife"*


----------



## Alexander Ivashkin (May 22, 2012)

jomissa said:


> Hell Yeah


Wow! Where can I get such tee? Or are these exclusively for your gang of dirters?


----------



## Alexander Ivashkin (May 22, 2012)

cmg71 said:


> I believe this thread was started in jest....


Partly in jest, of course. But I also wanted to elicit the response with lotsa fun stories and pics. I'm sorta tired of all the "Show the last piece of equipment that you bought" or "Post a pic of your bike". Who cares about this stuff?.. It just detracts you from the raison d'être of bikes - RIDING.



cmg71 said:


> now to continue with the thread...............
> Im an Australian (from the tropics) now living in Switzerland (bloody cold), I used to ride dirt bikes but now ride a mtb, I posted the following on a Aussie dirt bike site when I was told mtb'ers were pussies compared to dirt bikers;
> 
> so all that makes me feel a little bit tuff :thumbsup:


Yeah, that's kinda *cool* mate! :thumbsup:
I especially liked the part with the "tough" guy needing thermal clothing in Oz


----------



## Alexander Ivashkin (May 22, 2012)

Ken in KC said:


> You're right. Tough couple of weeks and my nerves are a bit raw. I'm sorry for acting like a dick.
> 
> Ken


Not at all Ken, not at all. I hope your friend recuperates and fares well!

Is she tough?.. Without doubt.


----------



## Alexander Ivashkin (May 22, 2012)

Now, a couple of other stories from me:

1. Some ten years ago me dad and I did a trip of over 50 miles on one day on these rusty decrepit dilapidated steel single-speeders. You say it's not tough?.. Well, for a 18 yo boy - probably not. Probably not at all. For a dude in his fifties?.. Hell yeah!
(now he's 63 and has better pecs and guns than me. Duh!)

2. On a dark autumn night I was pedalling hard when I saw something by the trail side, not so far from the railroad. Was there a tree? I don't remember seeing it before… So I lifted my head with a Chinese wonder of a hellish torch to see. Turned out it to be some geezer going the same way as me.

Now just imagine that: you're briskly walking through the dark and lonely field hoping to be home soon; absent-mindedly you hear a train honking from somewhere behind… and then, seconds later, you're hit with a helluva beam of light! You should have seen the guy jump aside!

So, to the point: I'm so TOUGH pedestrians take me for a train!

3. I'm so tough I don't wear prescription glasses while riding (that's why I bump into things at random


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

Isn't there enough bragging on Strava and Facebook?


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

I know, I have skinny, hairy legs... I'm sorry, I'm a man.


----------



## Neviss (Feb 9, 2012)

Me and a group of friends are doing the Tough mudder in Sydney this year, am so so so excited!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

There was the time we were on a night ride sans lights, and the moon was obscured by cloud cover. I crashed, laid unconscious on the dirt road for a while, and when I came to I didn't know where I was or what I was doing there. After my friends explained that we were on a ride, and got my bike operational, I rode 4-5 miles back into town down a steep and dangerous hill, straight to the bar and ordered a drink.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Repack Rider said:


> There was the time we were on a night ride sans lights, and the moon was obscured by cloud cover. I crashed, laid unconscious on the dirt road for a while, and when I came to I didn't know where I was or what I was doing there. After my friends explained that we were on a ride, and got my bike operational, I rode 4-5 miles back into town down a steep and dangerous hill, straight to the bar and ordered a drink.


That happened to me one time snowboarding... my friends had to hike back up and wake me up. I thought I was sleeping in bed. Charlie, your so badass, but my wife is a real trooper:


----------



## xhailofgunfirex (Jun 25, 2008)

My mom used to mountain bike (shes was in her late 50s at the time), she hit a tree root and went over the bars and landed on her shoulder. She shattered the ball in her shoulder socket, walked all the way back to the trailhead pushing the bike, I would estimate she pushed the bike 8 miles. Somebody drove her home because she rode to the park from our house(she didn't know it was shattered apparently, just that it hurt really bad). She waited till my dad got home that evening (like 6-7 hours) and then he took her to the hospital when he saw what was up, now she has a titanium shoulder ball and she cant lift her arm up any farther then her shoulder. but she will still ride a bike occasionally.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

I cook bacon naked.


----------



## Alexander Ivashkin (May 22, 2012)

RIVER29 said:


> Charlie, your so badass, but my wife is a real trooper:


Damn, that's some serious kickassery!! :thumbsup:

I had a very similar incident yesterday while riding through the thunderstorm: speeded on a patch of mud, wheels slipped and the bike just dropped to its side. I flew headfirst into a deep and cold poodle. That was refreshing!!
And I'm glad I had a pressure suit on 
No pics, alas. Gotta get the GoPro just for these moments )))


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

Anonymous said:


> I cook bacon naked.


Don't use a spatula either, that's cheating


----------



## Johnnydrz (Jul 8, 2005)

Alexander, I guess the poodle was dead if it was cold.... ;-)


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm so tough, I bent a seat with my thigh.


I'm so tough, I rode the 2-1/2 mile downhill at Windy Gap, GA on one foot after breaking my left fibula when I got my foot caught and slipped climbing over a blowdown at the very top. Our buddy Cory pulled my foot to set the fracture. After a trip to the ER and a fitful nights' sleep I drove home in my 5-speed Ford Ranger... to Ohio. THEN I got the cast.


I'm so tough I killed a crow the last time I caught air.


I'm so tough, even my friends and family are tough.
I'm teaching my niece to hunt bear with a boomerang.

(we had to carry the empty gun in case the game warden showed up because boomerang hunting for bears is illegal)

But really, my friend Laura crashed on a railroad track and broke her shin bone in two places, and still rode the trail out to Subway and had dinner before she decided to go to the hospital (for multiple pins, screws, and brackets).
THAT was TOUGH! :eekster:

-F


----------



## Twilight Error (Jan 12, 2004)

Okay, Ken in KC won the thread, but 2nd place is still up for grabs:

Look ma, no toprope!


----------



## chugachjed (May 20, 2010)

Twilight Error said:


> Okay, Ken in KC won the thread, but 2nd place is still up for grabs:
> 
> Look ma, no toprope!


I don't even bother with a rope on a staircase like that. I'm so tough


----------



## Twilight Error (Jan 12, 2004)

chugachjed said:


> I don't even bother with a rope on a staircase like that. I'm so tough


 I'd post up pisc from last winter's trips up Huntington's Ravine, but I don't take photos when the terrain gets tough.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm so tough that I survived a 150 foot tumble down a steep azz hillside while bouncing over sharp granite outcroppings, on top of my bike, my bike on top of me, ripping through bushes and tearing small trees out as I went along, and then finally slamming chest first into a big tree which stopped me dead..... and.... without _ANY_ serious injury.

The Doctor in the ER came to me after reviewing my x-rays and CT Scan and said, "_TOUGH GUY_".


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

i took a drop into some sand and lost momentum... broke my foot in 3 places. rode 5 miles out of the woods, put my back on the rack, drove home, went to school/work for 3 days before going to the er because the black and blue was getting more black and blue... i knew it was broken the 2nd day in and had my roommate pull on it. she's a 100 lbs girl so she's pulling and i'm like harder harder! so it finally kinda crackles into place and the pressure went down. so so when i got to the er, they're like oh well they look like straight fractures lol.. i'm like umm.. so yeah i was on crutches for 3 months. my right foot no less, so i had to drive with my right foot over the gear shifter in my car on the passenger seat, and pedal with my left. i dunno if i'm tough or stupid.


----------



## singletrkmind (Feb 20, 2007)

Ken so sorry to hear about your wife, hang in there man.

My worst wreck on the bike was jumping some small "feature" off the side of trail, came back on trail off balance, grabbed front brake and went violent over bars head first. Jammed my neck and got a concussion. That was 5 or 6 weeks ago.

My worst accidents have been on the MX bike though (yz250 2t). Case a jump last January 1st (2011) and got thrown...cracked ribs, internal bleeding caused lung compression. I got back up and rode after I wrecked. Breathing kept getting worse and it hurt bad when I landed jumps so I loaded up, drove bike to house, took shower and had wife drive me to ER. Good thing, I started fainting right when they got me in the room.

Then last August I cross-rutted on top of table top, double bounced off other end, slammed into ground. Couldn't raise my right arm, but a guy helped me get bike up. I lifted my right arm with my left onto throttle, rode it to truck onto trailer, loaded up, knocked out 3 quick beers, drove home and unhooked trailer with one hand then drove myself to the ER. Turns out I had broken my shoulder blade and 4 broken ribs. 

I don't know if I'm tough, but I'm definitely hard-headed! I turn 40 this year so I either have to slow down or get better...


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

oh yeah... a pic lol

it was so swollen.. my feet are so veiny it was weird seeing it so plump and weird looking


----------



## azlakerfan12 (Jun 30, 2011)

I decided to avoid going down and risking broken bones and possible head injury in a rock garden, instead I went right thought the middle of a large cactus.......I stayed on the bike and a week later I'm 100% recovered.


----------



## crewjones (Aug 24, 2007)

Is That PooP?

These (and some other) pics on Flickr: 
Flickr: Alexander Ivashkin's Photostream[/QUOTE]


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm so tuff I put a giant surgical steel ring Through the head of my winky......for fun


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

im so tough i drink my own piss while im out riding, n if i dont have any piss, i squeeze the moisture out of old cow s**t to have a drink, i carve up road kill n dead trail animals with maggots like its sushi n eat on the run, i even take my own lil satchels of wasabi for it sometimes....n when i get back from my ride i lick my bike clean every time.........


----------



## Alexander Ivashkin (May 22, 2012)

azlakerfan12 said:


> I decided to avoid going down and risking broken bones and possible head injury in a rock garden, instead I went right thought the middle of a large cactus.......I stayed on the bike and a week later I'm 100% recovered.


The picture with a bit of the cactus lodged into your thigh WINS :ihih::ihih:


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)

not much but...

day after my 40th birthday last year, dabbed while rolling over a tiny yet slippery log on an uphill section of trail. rolled my ankle instead. after riding another 4 miles, on the way to the ER:










and this perfect and fitting end to the worst birthday weekend i can remember.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

cerpindicular said:


> I'm so tuff I put a giant surgical steel ring Through the head of my winky......for fun


You're not the only one.... except mine is a 10g barbell that goes all the way through the bottom and out the top :eekster:


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

I'm so tough I can lift myself a foot off the ground by my own collar, but I can't snap a pic because the other hand is busy typing this post.


----------



## minnesotam7 (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm so tough i ordered a Big Mac at Burger King, and got one!

I also counted to infinity.....Twice!


----------

